# [APP] [4.0+] Spree - Speed Reading - Read up to 1000 WPM!



## droidster195 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ever have to read a lot of material fast? Ever lose concentration while reading? Just enjoy reading a lot and want to be able to read more in the day?

I do too, and the few apps on the Play Store that do this are usually either "Speed Reading Trainers" or just poorly designed. So I decided to make one myself. It's called Spree, and it's available for free or paid (without ads and a few nice additional features). I've received very good feedback so far and have 4+ star reviews on both free and paid versions. I'd love to hear the XDA community's thoughts on my app!

*Download*: Free | Paid

Feature Highlights
★ Pick a speed, 10 - 1000 Words Per Minute
★ Easy to add materials (copy & paste, .epubs supported, and sharing from most apps supported -- including Chrome, Reddit News, Pocket, etc.)
★ Various features to personalize the app to your needs (1, 2 or 3 words at a time, variable speeds, pauses on punctuation, dark or light themes)
★ Immersive Mode (4.4+)
★ Easy seeking (just tap the word and use the seekbar to change your position in the text)
★ Spritz-like reading (with company's official API coming soon...)
★ Many more features coming!

Here are some screenshots (Sorry they're large, not sure how to make them smaller):









































*Download*: Free | Paid


----------

